
Show HN: Taste the world's authentic food each day - hieu
http://www.foodcompass.co/
======
hieu
After many nights watching food videos with an empty stomach. :-) It'd be
great if you can give me feedback on: 1) Would you use it? If not then why
not? 2) Any suggestions Thanks!

